
It's the connections, not the age, that counts - Sam_Odio
http://www.leveragingideas.com/?p=321
======
jamesbritt
Some interesting observations, but only one side of the story. We need to know
about all the start-ups that failed, and details of who was at the helm.

Perhaps the under-40 crowd is over-represented because there are far more
attempts.

Looking the the winners tells us nothing about the losers.

